# NMC News



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Have any other members received their December edition of the NMC News?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, I've got mine. Yours should be there by now as I've had mine a little while. Do they have the correct address for you now you've moved?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah they have, something has gone wrong though. I didnt get one at all in October and didnt get one for ages in November until I asked for it. 
Should I contact the new secretary or talk to Brian?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd send them both the same email and they can sort it out between them. I'll PM you the addresses.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you to Cait, its all been sorted out now hopefully. There was no record of my subscription but luckily there was a record of the money I paid so it was easily sorted. I'm looking forward to getting my December issue soon, I love to read the judges comments-you can really tell if they were in a bad mood that day!


----------

